# Need good weight conversion chart



## tmsouth1 (Aug 23, 2020)

I've decided I would like to convert some of my recipes and like to try to bake by weight. After looking at a few charts and websites it seems like they really vary.

I trust King Arthur but they don't have a print out chart.

I'd appreciate any help and advice


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Aug 23, 2020)

When I transcribed my recipes from volumes to weights, I did them as I cooked them... adding the volumetric amounts to a container on a scale, and then adding the resultant numbers to the recipe.

This not only calibrates the weights to your particular brands of ingredients, but also to the scale you are using.

For on the fly conversions I have always used Google Assistant... "Hey Google, how many grams in a tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil?".


----------



## msmofet (Aug 23, 2020)

Hope this helps

Ingredient Weight Conversion 

View attachment Ingredient Weight Chart.pdf

This is from the King Arthur site.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 23, 2020)

I looked over a number of charts (1/2 hour's worth of looking), and in my opinion, this was the best of the bunch.  Try  copy, and pasting the different pages into a word processor page, then printing.  I've done this before.  Sometimes it works, and sometimes not.  If it does, print the page and purchase plastic laminating sheets for protecting the page.  Then you can simply stick it to a cork board, or use a magnet to put it on your fridge door for a ready reference,

https://www.myrecipes.com/how-to/metric-conversion-charts

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2020)

tmsouth1 said:


> I've decided I would like to convert some of my recipes and like to try to bake by weight. After looking at a few charts and websites it seems like they really vary.
> 
> I trust King Arthur but they don't have a print out chart.
> 
> I'd appreciate any help and advice



With King Arthur flours and others I suspect, the information you need to convert is in the Nutrition Facts label.

e.g. for KA AP flour, the label states the portion size is ¼ cup and indicates that is equal to 30 grams. Thus, a cup of flour is equal to 120 grams.

I suspect other foods provide the same info.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 23, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I looked over a number of charts (1/2 hour's worth of looking), and in my opinion, this was the best of the bunch.  Try  copy, and pasting the different pages into a word processor page, then printing.  I've done this before.  Sometimes it works, and sometimes not.  If it does, print the page and purchase plastic laminating sheets for protecting the page.  Then you can simply stick it to a cork board, or use a magnet to put it on your fridge door for a ready reference,
> 
> https://www.myrecipes.com/how-to/metric-conversion-charts
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


I've printed out charts like these and taped them to the inside of a cabinet door.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 23, 2020)

msmofet said:


> Hope this helps
> 
> Ingredient Weight Conversion
> 
> ...



I forgot to say this converts from volume to ounces to grams


----------



## GinnyPNW (Aug 21, 2021)

Maybe I'm just super lazy, what I did was get a scale that switches to measure in grams, ounces, milliliters and fluid ounces.  So, no need to convert, just hit a button?  I love my scale and I was shocked to see what a difference it makes in accuracy as opposed to measuring by volume!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Aug 21, 2021)

Uh, oh...I just realized that my answer didn't help at all!  LOL.  You're looking to find the weights of different products.  Sigh.  Sorry!

Please carry on...


----------

